# Must have items for beginning woodworking?



## de_schwartz (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey guys, as you can see I am a beginner to wood working but not to actualy wood projects. I've built your typical glue/nail combo for joints etc projects, but I wanted to get a little deeper into wood working.

I plan to build an built in entertainment/cabinet for my house, but just wondering, what "must have items" do I need to start this?

currently I have:

Dewalt power tools (basic drills/5 1/4" portable saw)
Ryobi 10" table saw
Craftsman 10" Circular saw
Porter Cable 690 router w/fixed base and plunge base
basic other tools 
Some clamps various sizes (24"-10")

Is there anything else I need to help me start this project, that I won't have to keep running to my local home depot or lowes?

Thanks in advance !:help:


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Chris

Everything is relevant to the size of the project and to your choice of design. The lumber you choose and how you buy it as well as your finished size all goes together to make your decision on the tools required. There are a lot of products that come pre-cut as well. The question to ask yourself is how is the project going to look and how am I going to accomplish it?

The short answer is yes you have the tools, I have built many of my projects with very limited tools and to my amazement turned out not too bad.

Good luck on your build, and post some photos of it.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Did anyone mention a credit card with a high limit? de schwartz, you seem off to a good start.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

to your list add:

scrap wood for jigs and test pieces 

imagination to _carefully_ think through each step before you do it, then test it on scraps first.

clear mind to watch carefully how things work and are working so you don't injure yourself or someone nearby.

short sleeved shirt and a jewelery box to make sure you don't have watches, bracelets, rings, cell phones that may distract you or get caught up on.


----------



## de_schwartz (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks guys for the responses, much appreciated.

The cabinet I would be building would be 70"x26"x96" so it is pretty large.

will keep all this stuff in mind !


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

add a dado jig


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds like you're building something similar to my pantry odyssey. Here's what helped me the most:

straight edges - for the circular saw and making dados
huge clamps - I used the 60" clamps from Harbor Freight, similar to this one - Link. Pipe clamps would be your best friend here.
Lots of room to work. Nothing worse than trying to build this thing in a shed.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Chris,

If it were me, I'd build a router table as my next tool. It's a good staple for the shop, it'll come in handy with your entertainment center and it'll give you the chance to get more router experience before getting too far on the entertainment center. You could even design your table to give you practice making many of the same cuts you'll use on the EC, making any mistakes you might make on the shop equipment rather than the EC. I'm sure many of the more experienced folks here are way beyond this but I find it handy to practice cuts before I make them and what better way than to make something while you're practicing?


----------



## fencer (Apr 3, 2009)

Cocheseuga said:


> straight edges - for the circular saw and making dados
> Pipe clamps would be your best friend here.
> Lots of room to work. Nothing worse than trying to build this thing in a shed.


I second all of the above - I built an 8 foot window seat with tools similar to yours and those above but didn't have a router at the time --wish I did!!!

Jeff


----------



## Dereklee (Jul 15, 2010)

Hmm, i think this is a very good topic for beginners like me.
and thanks for all the guys' advices which do help me a lot.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

de_schwartz said:


> Is there anything else I need to help me start this project, that I won't have to keep running to my local home depot or lowes?
> 
> Thanks in advance !:help:


You will be constantly running to HD and Lowes no matter what> :no:


----------



## Mike Dawson (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah really thanks a lot guys! great help!


----------



## novice wood guy (Jun 30, 2010)

Just finishing an entertainment unit. and the only two things I would chime in this posts is a set (I used four) pieces of scrap plywood with dados at the thickness of your wood cut at 90 degree angles to use to hold the sides together while setting up for gluing. Worked like an extra set of hands, allowed me to glue and clamp up without using my nailer. and a good solid, stable set up for router table and fence. My old setup had so much play in it, I stopped building the unit to redo it. Made a huge amount of difference when I was testing rabbit setup and building the drawers. Go slow, have fun and psot pics. Will post pics of mine when the doors are finally complete. First set are horrible, so we are back to the shop in a couple of weeks to redo the drawer fronts and doors. Will explain what I tried, and what I went with when I post pics of the first version and the final project.


----------



## LoneStarGuitar (Feb 15, 2009)

Hole saw kit, forstner bit kit, jigsaw..

Oh yeah, also, whatever species of lumber you are using, I would suggest buying several small containers of stain in both satin and gloss finish and making a finish "tester."

have fun!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One of the most important items for a beginning woodworker to have is a pencil sharpener and a big package of brightly colored pencils. You need a very fine line for layouts so keeping the pencils sharp is important. Why brightly colored? So you can easily spot them in your shop. I have some designed for Halloween; black with bright orange. They jump right out at you.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

de_schwartz said:


> Hey guys, as you can see I am a beginner to wood working but not to actualy wood projects. I've built your typical glue/nail combo for joints etc projects, but I wanted to get a little deeper into wood working.
> 
> I plan to build an built in entertainment/cabinet for my house, but just wondering, what "must have items" do I need to start this?
> 
> ...


A couple of things I would suggest is a small Air Compressor and Nailer combo kit 16, 18 gauge, and a Planer this could be bought later. I found the compressor and nailer very handy. The planer has saved me alot of money over the years purchasing lumber from the Borgs is expensive. It works great if you can find a source for free or cheap wood.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Patience, know when to walk away for a time. When you make a mistake, and you will, just step back, don't get frustrated but allow yourself time to consider "fixes". I am beginning to think a truly good wood worker is one who knows how to turn a mistake into a success. Have a fall back project, something very simple that can let your mind “unwind” as it were and go in a different direction. Continue to get help as you have just done. Take your time, be safe above all else. If you wonder if what you’re doing is safe, it might well not be so get some help. All it takes is less than a heartbeat and the damage is done. Trust me I am the forum authority on this one. It will be one year in October that I posted “The one post I never wanted to make”. ( http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/16865-one-post-i-never-wanted-make-14.html) Be safe, be patient and have fun, good woodworking


----------

